# Question about a split



## Earthboy (May 16, 2007)

Creed bee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did a split a week and a half ago taking the queen out of a booming hive along with two frames of brood (one capped) and a frame of bee bread/honey. Also feeding split with 1:1 which is being fed on the top of the split.
> 
> ...


Switch the location: place the split where the original colony is located and vice versa.

Earthboy


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd add some frames of brood and nurse bees. Pull the donor frame(Frames) to the side in a separate empty nuc box and cover the lid. The foragers will return. Do your normal hive inspections and work in other hives. Come back to your split and your donor frames and smoke the nuc and lightly smoke the donors. This way everyone smells the same. Add the frames.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Shake some nurse bees into the split, bees from open brood frames. The queen stopped laying because she has no nurse bees to raise brood now. When making splits, I try to give frames of sealed brood that is emerging if possible, this makes it so that nurse bees are emerging into the split right away. Don't give her any open larva, it causes a need for nurse bees to feed, and if you don't have enough in there, it can stress the nuc from not being able to care for open larva when all the field bees fly back to old hive.


----------



## Creed bee (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you all for the great suggestions. Really appreciated and I will be getting to work on this shortly. 

One side note. Poplar came into bloom here roughly a two and a half weeks ago and the activity in and out of the hives has been enoromous. That being said I have noticed almost no nectar/honey build up in any hive. That is until today all of a sudden the hives are packed and the activity is still ongoing. Wonder what all the activity was about for the last couple of weeks that led to really no noticable change in the hive. Also wonder what flipped the switch and why?


----------

